# Fox Dens.......



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience with foxes using rip rap (large stones) along the shores of lakes and dams as major den sights? I am seeing some road killed animals in a particular portion of this kind of habitat along the shore of a major lake where I live. I have also seen them alive in an area where the highway department has dumped huge chunks of concrete in large piles along a major highway as they where rebuilding the road.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't reply directly to that about the rip-rap... However, I worked for the state highway department for 23 years here. Our shop and yard were about 3 miles west of town...and we used to have a little red fox that denned in a big pile of broken concrete and asphalt, as you described, that we had piled at the back of our yard... In the winter we would often leave food scraps, and some of the guys even brought cans of dog food or cat food, and left for her. Occasionally, particularly early in the mornings, we would see her... I can't swear it was the same fox, but she, or they, denned there for a good many years...and still may for all I know... I have not asked about her since I retired several years ago.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

rock piles use to be the best places to find them here, until the mange whiped them out. They liked to dig in the rick for mice etc and live either in or close to a rock pile.

Deano


----------

